# Hogg-It legal for BHFS?



## ikarus189 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello all,

Did the search and didn't find the exact answer to my question. Does the dovetail (sliding) mount on the hogg it make it illegal for BHFS? Would really like to get one, but not if it bumps me up to FS. I'd never win anything.

Thank you!


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, it's legal. Any moveable sight is legal as long as there is no lense. Just can't move it once your round begins.


----------



## ikarus189 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sweet. Thank you!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

189 you should contact your CA NFAA State Director to make sure you get the correct and legal answer Mr. Tom Daley he is listed both on your state web sight and the NFAA web sight. I would not take an answer from AT because you may not get the correct response.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

It is legal, for all states, if it's 5 pins sight and has no lens. and you don't move it.

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/2014-15 ConstByLaws.pdf
page31
"During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless equipment failure is recognized"


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

If you are sure then you should have no problem, just don't complain if you are wrong and you have a protest filed against you, just saying. Since I am your Councilman I would again ask that you clarify this from you Director.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Hogg-it 5 pins, no lens, and I don't move bar since it's sighted-in at maxed-out length. Cant wait for a protest against it.

Rules are rules, the same for everybody. If they can be interpreted differently by different people they have to be re-written.

Most hunter sights have two or more sets of holes for mounting. so it's movable? 

If you are councilman, can you check with our director and answer member question?

2014-15:
Freestyle Bowhunter:
1.
A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its
bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep
(with or without a lens)
and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes,clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of
reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard maybe used.
A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed.
2.
Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a
chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids.
3.
A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style
of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these
items that could be used for sighting.
4
.
A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different
color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than
½inch above or below the arrow nock when at full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal.
One anchor point only is permitted.
6
.
All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.
7
.
Brush buttons, string silencer, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point
and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side
of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window
are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12
inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string dampeners may be used.
8
.
An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.
9
.
During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless
equipment failure is recognized


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I believe there was an agenda item at the meeting in Vegas that was to outlaw the vertical line such as is used on the spothogs. I do not know how the vote went.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

No changes in current 14-15 rules:
"A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal."

But wonder about the vote as well for next period.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hogg-Its have been used in BHFS since they came out _many_ years ago. There is no doubt if it's legal! You'll see a bunch on the line at Indoor Nationals.
For many years The Hogg-It was THE BHFS sight.


----------

